# E system 4113 - missing drivers



## michael.loreno (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello! 
I got a notebook from England from my brother, and I had a English operating system on it(Win XP). I live in Poland and I install a polish operating system (also Win XP). But after install all the drivers are gone. I didn't receive any CD with drivers for this notebook. 
Please, help me to find this drivers. I was searching for them many days, but I didn't found anything.

Here is the raport of Everest:

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Wersja EVEREST v2.20.405/pl
Strona domowa http://www.lavalys.com/
Typ raportu Kreator raportów
Komputer KOMPUTER
Generator raportu User
System operacyjny Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Data 2009-10-05
Czas 20:10


--------[ Podsumowanie ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Komputer:
System operacyjny Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Dodatek service pack systemu operacyjnego Dodatek Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Nazwa komputera KOMPUTER
Nazwa użytkownika User

Płyta główna:
Typ procesora Unknown, 1733 MHz (7.5 x 231)
Nazwa płyty głównej DIXONSXP N/A
Mikroukład płyty głównej Nieznane
Pamięć fizyczna 221 MB
Typ BIOS'u Phoenix (10/09/07)

Magazyn:
Kontroler IDE Kontroler SiS PCI IDE
Kontroler IDE Standardowy podwójny kontroler PCI IDE
Dysk fizyczny Generic- Multi-Card USB Device
Dysk fizyczny FUJITSU MHW2060BH (55 GB, IDE)
Napęd dysków optycznych Optiarc CD-RW CRX880A
Status dysków SMART OK

Partycje:
C: (NTFS) 57228 MB (53910 MB wolne)

Urządzenia wejściowe:
Klawiatura Standardowa klawiatura 101/102 klawisze lub Microsoft Natural Keyboard PS/2
Mysz Mysz zgodna z PS/2

Sieć:
Karta sieciowa SiS191 1000/100/10 Ethernet Device

Urządzenia zewnętrzne:
Kontroler USB1 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Kontroler USB1 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Kontroler USB2 SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Urządzenie USB Masowe urządzenie magazynujące USB
Bateria Bateria Microsoft o metodzie kontroli zgodnej z ACPI
Bateria Microsoft AC Adapter


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you please attach the FULL Report of Everest (In English if you can)

If not please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## michael.loreno (Oct 11, 2009)

Heh, I create an Everest report in English. Some of the description and names are in Polish. I translate them, but not all of it. The translations are in brackets like: ( ). 
I attach the report (it have too characters to post it :smile.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you please do this also:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Having a little trouble reading the report

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello, :wave:

Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Dodatek Service Pack 3 (Service Pack 3 Addition)
4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

M/B - DIXONSXP
CPU - Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 530 @ 1.73GHz
RAM - 256MB

Go here for drivers: (Down below are the list of drivers that you need)
http://www.sis.com/download/

Drivers:
SiS 180 SATA Control Chip
SiS Mirage 3 Graphics 
SiS PCI IDE controler
SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
SiS 191 EtherNet Chip
SiS 7012 PCI Sound Chip
SiS 7013 Modem Chip
SiS AGP controller

NOTE: Down below is the system memory, it is awfully low here for xp sp3 
I recommend atleast 512MB ram memory before doing anything else on the computer.

Physical Memory:
Total 221 MB
Used 204 MB
Free 16 MB
Utilization 92 %

Here is a site for translating to either language:
http://www.translation-guide.com/free_online_translators.php?from=English&to=Polish


----------



## michael.loreno (Oct 11, 2009)

*Riskyone101​*
Hm...I download these drivers above, but...there is a little problem. 
For example. 
You wrote about SiS 180 SATA Control Chip, but on a sis.com there is only "SATA & RAID driver" bookmark, not the name of the driver mentioned by you. When i download this "SATA & RAID" driver on the display has shown an error about RAID card. 
I cannot find the drivers mentioned by you...

*BCCOMP​*
I found only one yellow (!). The info:

PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7502&SUBSYS_5A001019&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&78 - it is related to the "Other Devices -> PCI Device".


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The missing driver is the MS UAA Driver. Is your sound working?
The driver should have been installed before the Audio driver.
See if this clears up the error: http://couponmeister.com/blog/HD_Audio/kb888111xpsp2.exe

Can I also get a screenshot of the Device Manager with ALL the *+* expanded? Here is how to post a sceenshot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html
You may have to take two shots.


----------



## michael.loreno (Oct 11, 2009)

When i try to install this file, message has shown on the screen:

"Setup has detected that the Service Pack version of this system is newer than the update you are applying.

There is no need to install this update".

PS I attach screenshots.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

> I found only one yellow (!). The info:
> 
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7502&SUBSYS_5A001019&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&78 - it is related to the "Other Devices -> PCI Device".


I do not see this error in the Device Manager. If you installed SP3 it may have taken care of it. Is the sound working?

The only error I see is the second display adapter (yellow !)
Right click to uninstall it and reboot the computer.
Go back to the Device Manager and see if the error is gone.

Does everthing else appear to be working with out issues?

Bill


----------



## michael.loreno (Oct 11, 2009)

I do as you command, but it would be better if you see it. I attach next screenshot. 

Sound does not working. When I try to run mp3 file in a Winamp, on the screen has shown an error about wrong sound direct. 
The code error is: 88780078(I don't know if this help somehow).

Also I have a problem with graphics. When i run random game, I can see properly only menu. When I start to play I can see only a blue sky.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Was SP3 downloaded or part of the install?
Can you remove SP3 and uninstall the Audio driver?
Then install the UAA driver I posted and then the Audio.

As far as the Video, what game are you trying to play?
Does the game meet the specs of the Video card?

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you install the SiS AGP controller?


----------



## michael.loreno (Oct 11, 2009)

SP3 was part of the install. I can uninstall it, but i don't know how to do it. 
I run a 'Kao the Kangaroo'(Please, don't laugh :grin: It was random game with low requirements(i think)). I don't know if game is meet with specs of the video card because i don't know what video card i have. I know only that it is integrated with motherboard.

I download AGP(GART) Driver from sis.com. I can't find SiS AGP Controller driver.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Its the SIS mirage one with the yellow exclamation point on it, right click on it and guide it to the AGP (GART) folder, another words do a manual install of it.
Thats why theres 2 of them listed there.

You will also find poor gaming performance as you only have 256MB of ram installed,
I had mentioned you need atleast 512MB ram memory installed for XP SP3 windows.

You can go here and see what games you can run on the computer:
http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/srtest/


----------



## michael.loreno (Oct 11, 2009)

> SiS 180 SATA Control Chip
> SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
> SiS PCI IDE controler
> SiS 191 EtherNet Chip
> ...


After long period of searching for drivers above, finally i found them and installed on laptop.
Now, i haven't any problems with game. Graphics seems to be okay. 

The problem with game is solved, but two different problems appears.
I mean that, three errors has shown after install of the 'SiS 180 SATA Control Chip'. 

*1)* 'Cannot find any SiS Raid Controller!'
*2)* 'Cannot open device'
*3)* 'Getfile version fail! Error code = 714'

Still i have a problem with sound. 

*PS *

I couldn't find these drivers:


> SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
> SiS 7013 Modem Chip


----------

